# Rolex jubilee bracelet tightening



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a Rolex 16030, whose bracelet is pretty floppy from wear. Where is the best place to get this repaired?

Thanks!

-Adrian


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

adrianwong said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Rolex 16030, whose bracelet is pretty floppy from wear. Where is the best place to get this repaired?
> 
> ...


 There are people that do them , it would probably pay you to go on a Rolex forum as the problem is common place on there.

I don't know if there is anyone in the he uk but it is quite expensive to do especially if the centre links are gold , which are the worst to wear as the steel tubes wear the softer gold making them saggy, but the gold ones are obviously even more to repair. Basically when they repair refurb them they change the pins collars and worn centre links

There is a chap in Hong Kong that does them but like I said it's not cheap but he is very good apparently


----------



## adrianwong (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the responses chaps.

Here is an image (apologies it's a seller image, I've not actually received the watch yet!)

https://ibb.co/1MRNrPZ


----------

